# UK to USA: Memorandum of Conviction



## chammer (Aug 25, 2014)

Our lawyer has told us that the police certificate we paid £50 for does not cover the need to get a "memorandum of conviction" for a UK DUI from 2009. 

We had contacted the court directly to request this and they emailed us a print-out (for £10) of what we thought was the the memorandum of conviction. Our lawyers have reviewed this and it still is not suitable. I've googled "memorandum of conviction" to look for a route to obtaining this certified copy from the UK with absolutely no luck. 

Has anyone in the UK had luck obtaining such a certified Memorandum? If so, how do we get one? Do we call, email, send a letter? To whom? 

Thanks!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

this is the UK form for US immigraton purposes 

http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


----------



## chammer (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Im afraid we've already requested ( via standard form , passport photos, previos 10 yrs woth of addresses etc. ) that document and it is with the lawyers. They say that "Police certificate" is only part of what the embassy requires, they also need a "Memorandum Conviction". 

No references to this on google. Not sure how to get this. 

Any advice is appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

If your lawyers need a document they should be able to direct you how to obtain it.


----------

